
U.S. concern grows over possible Venezuela meltdown - randomname2
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-venezuela-usa-idUSKCN0Y42MT
======
twoarray
Regardless of what happens, the best thing the U.S can do is to stay the heck
away.

The most murdurous atrocities in Latin America happened with American
intervention. We can take care of our own problems.

As shown recently with Brazil and Argentina, balance and consensus can be
achieved in their own terms.

~~~
bpodgursky
> balance and consensus can be achieved in their own terms

Uh... Brazil is not out of any messes yet. And I'd like to think the people of
Argentina didn't have to suffer though two separate financial meltdowns to get
a reasonable president.

Not saying the US needs to invade anything, but your examples suck.

------
godzillabrennus
Venezuela has been melting down for years. Chavez beheaded the media and
dismantled everything that worked from a global standpoint. His legacy is the
decay of a once promising country.

~~~
scarmig
Plenty of blame to go around here. Corrupt oligarchy, rampant inequality,
coups against left wing governments, procuring foreign sponsors for said
coup...

Maduro and Chavez before him have been very bad for Venezuela, but they're
symptoms of a broken polis, not creatures born sui generis.

------
_nalply
I read a thought-provoking article about Venezuela:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2014-02-13/let-s-
wat...](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2014-02-13/let-s-watch-
venezuela-destroy-itself) (Watch Venezuela destroying itself)

